# Toro Wheel Horse 8-25



## Countrykid (Jun 9, 2009)

A few days ago I got a toro 8hp lawn mower at the local dump. It seems to be in ok shape, but it needs a new key because it doesn't have one, needs a battery, and probably the carb cleaned. Where can I buy a key for it? And can I just buy the key or do I have to buy an ignition switch with a key.

-thanks :bigusa:


----------

